

MinuteFrame: Order a framed photo in 60 seconds for $20 - mef
http://www.minuteframe.com/

======
alexobenauer
This is neat; I like the focus on simplicity. As someone who would, from time
to time, like a framed photo but have no interest in comparing 500 different
frames in a store, this is pretty neat.

